# Trolling rod question ????



## BrianM (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok guys , I am new at this . I have been looking into getting a few fishing rods and line counter reels to try some trolling for Walleye this year at Lake Erie .
My question is , what are the differences betweenn Downrigger rods , dipsey rods , and lead core rods ?

I am not sure what I need to get so any information would be appreciated .

Thanks !


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Brian,

This is a brief discription of the characteristics that each of those trolling rods have from my experience.

*Downrigger rods*-Typically 8-9' in length, Usually a medium or medium light power (action) and with a fast taper tip (flexible) to load up while the rod is in the holder. 

*Dipsey rods*-Traditionally 8' to 9'6" in length (though some are going to 7'6" +/- length now). Medium to med-heavy action with a slower tip for a more "parabolic" bend throughout the rod. When pulling a dipsey the entire rod loads up. Prices typically run from $30-50.

*Lead core rods*- These I've seen all over the range, from short "pool cues" to long "noodle" rods similar to long dipsey rods. For specific "boat rods" (run in holders with no boards attached) some guys run a specialty 5' rod for the inside lines and a 10" +/- rod for the outsides to achieve some lure seperation. There is one called the "Shorty" made by Scheels that is designed to have excellent abilities to not only handle the weight/pull of the lead, but big fish as well. I haven't used these yet, but plan on getting a pair. If you are running segmented lead (sections of lead spliced in to add depth in open water situations) along with in-line planer boards, a typical trolling rod works well. Lots of makers of good 7' to 8'6" board rods out there for $25-$35. Diawa, Okuma, and Shimano make good 2-piece rods that work well for this. Gander Mt has a nice telescopic rod for a few more bucks. If you want (IMO) an even better quality rod (also telescopic) BPS Walleye Angler Series for about $60-$70 or St Croix for $130. 

Hope this helps.

Tim


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Brian, what/how are you going to be trolling IE:boards, dipsys, etc? The rods are all different. Stiffness plays the biggest part.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 24, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Brian, what/how are you going to be trolling IE:boards, dipsys, etc? The rods are all different. Stiffness plays the biggest part.


I kind of planned to try useing dipsy's . My budget is pretty tight so I figured that would be the cheapest route to start . 
Right now I am leaning towards Okuma reels and Diawa Wilderness trolling rods . Not sure about what line to use , I have been doing a bunch of reading and I am thouraly confused !


----------



## BrianM (Sep 24, 2007)

Toolman said:


> Brian,
> 
> This is a brief discription of the characteristics that each of those trolling rods have from my experience.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply !


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

If you will mainly be running Dipsys, stay away from rods labeled as 'Downrigger' rods. They are usually way too soft for Dipsys. There are plenty of rods suitable for Dipsys in the $25-$40 range. JBI Erie Series rods are great for Dipsys, as are Daiwa Heartlands, Firewolfs, and Okuma Blue Diamonds.

Throw a Daiwa Accudepth Plus on there, and you have a great Dipsy rig for around $80. Braided line is preferred by most Dipsy users. Mono has too much stretch in it, and you'll have a hard time tripping the Dipsy. Power Pro 30/8 is popular.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Brian, Het has some good advice. I started out with Cabela's dipsy combos and I am still using them. I want to upgrade to something a little bit better when these crash on me. Just make sure what ever reels you buy that they have line counters on them. I also use Power Pro 30lb line. And I also use fluorocarbon for my leaders along with using snubbers. Check out the book "Precision Trolling Big Water Edition". It is a wealth of knowledge. I am not to far from you so PM me if you need any help.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 24, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Brian, Het has some good advice. I started out with Cabela's dipsy combos and I am still using them. I want to upgrade to something a little bit better when these crash on me. Just make sure what ever reels you buy that they have line counters on them. I also use Power Pro 30lb line. And I also use fluorocarbon for my leaders along with using snubbers. Check out the book "Precision Trolling Big Water Edition". It is a wealth of knowledge. I am not to far from you so PM me if you need any help.


Sent you a PM , Thanks


----------



## BrianM (Sep 24, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> If you will mainly be running Dipsys, stay away from rods labeled as 'Downrigger' rods. They are usually way too soft for Dipsys. There are plenty of rods suitable for Dipsys in the $25-$40 range. JBI Erie Series rods are great for Dipsys, as are Daiwa Heartlands, Firewolfs, and Okuma Blue Diamonds.
> 
> Throw a Daiwa Accudepth Plus on there, and you have a great Dipsy rig for around $80. Braided line is preferred by most Dipsy users. Mono has too much stretch in it, and you'll have a hard time tripping the Dipsy. Power Pro 30/8 is popular.



How hard is it to use the Power Pro Line ? Do you have to use special knots ? I thought that I read somewhere that the super braids were not all that great ??? Now all I seem to see is praise for them . What gives ?


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

does the big water edition use 30 lb power pro (8lb, dia) as the standard for the dive charts. i have the troling guide, but it sounds like thebig water has a lot more infor


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

BrianM said:


> How hard is it to use the Power Pro Line ? Do you have to use special knots ? I thought that I read somewhere that the super braids were not all that great ??? Now all I seem to see is praise for them . What gives ?


It's no more complicated to use than any other line. It has pretty much become the standard line to use for pulling diving devices, such as Dipsys and jet divers. One reason is the thin diameter (40# Power Pro is equivalent to 10# mono), which allows you to get baits deeper, due to less water resistance. Another reason is that they have little to no stretch at all. If you've ever tried to trip a Dipsy, or reel in a tangled one with mono, you'll appreciate it. Most people use a Palomar knot to attach it to terminal tackle. It is common to use a mono backing on the reels before putting on the braided lines. This is done for two reasons, one being that the braided lines are super slippery, and will spin around most spools when any resistance is applied. I don't like the idea of using backing, so I put a layer of electrical tape sticky side out around the spool before I put the braid on. The other reason is that braided line is quite expensive. A 300 yard spool costs upwards of $30. 
Another advantage to using braided line is that it will last a long time. It's common to get three, four, or even five seasons out of a spool of braid. The color of the braid might not last that long, but it's still usually as strong as the day you bought it, so you're actually money ahead in the long run.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Some good stuff here (above) that should help you out.

Braid is a great way to go for line. 30/8 would serve you well trolling eyes while pulling dipsys.

I have both Daiwa Accudepth and Okuma line counter reels. The Daiwas are far better imo.

Last yr Dicks had 8' Daiwa rod/reel combos for $60-70 each on sale. Not a bad way to go. The Daiwa Firewolf rods are ok.......the Daiwa Heartlands are better.

Downrigger rods are softer and dont troll dipsy divers well.......I have two of them. They also collapse on a strike making it hard to get a solid hookset.

On a smaller rig (16-19') you might want to stay with 7-8' trolling rods. My rig is 16'....I like 7' rods on the corners and 8'-8' 6" rods on the outside.

I tend to run a lot of size 0 dipsys early in the year (all 4 rods) and size 1 for deeper water as the summer heats up.

Good luck.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

This is what it looks like.


----------



## pikemaven (Jan 1, 2008)

BrianM said:


> Ok guys , I am new at this . I have been looking into getting a few fishing rods and line counter reels to try some trolling for Walleye this year at Lake Erie .
> My question is , what are the differences betweenn Downrigger rods , dipsey rods , and lead core rods ?
> 
> I am not sure what I need to get so any information would be appreciated .
> ...


Very good question and very well answered. I will insert my 2 cents worth. I have fished with both dipsy divers and a mini down rigger (Canon, manual $59.95) on Lake Erie. I much prefer the down rigger method because you can use lighter tackle so the fun of catching fish is back. Using the medium and heavy rods suitable for dipsy divers took the fun out.

My granddaughter, 9 years old at the time, caught an 8 lb steelhead trout 10 miles off the Chagrin River, 60 feet down in 80 feet of water. This was 10 minutes after asking me, "Grandpa, why are we out here fishing like this when we could be close to shore fishing with worms?" To which I replied, "Because if you catch a fish like this, you will remember it the rest of your life."

What a time to be correct and connect with such a beauty. The fish made four runs, jumping two feet out of the water each time. This was on medium light tackle impossible with a dipsy.

My Granddaughter is 18 now and still remembers the event fondly.

Just my humble opinion.........

Pikemaven


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Brian theres a alot of good advice here. I have and use the okuma
reels for my riggers. Not a great reel but they will suffice. If you
plan on fishing erie quite often you may want to consider better
equipment. The diawa rods and reels are a great way to start. I
personally like a softer tip on my jet rods to give the rod a little
flex instead of that broom handle look. Once you have fished
the lake for a couple of seasons you will develop a preference to
what you like. Back in the middle 1990's I used a spinning rod for
crankbaits. After a couple thousand bucks later Im still looking.


----------

